# Room 366 Cry Baby Version



## craftyandy (Oct 29, 2011)

WATCH 
http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/room-366-safe-cut-by-craftyandy-5687819


    Just saw one too many RECENT journals about this subject. A bunch of children and judgmental moral crusaders. Fuck'em. Trying to get a video removed because you simply don't like it is the equivalent of book burning to me. Not to mention all the attempts to somehow make anyone involved feel ashamed of themselves in anyway comes off as very hypocritical. The bitching only makes me want to create something that tops this. (nin closer comes to mind).
    Curious question, If someone asked you to show them a video to represent furries and what they like to do, would you rather show them this video with a bunch of people dancing and having fun, cuddling, groping, shit most normal people find more funny then anything else (trigger happy TV anyone?).http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRyDYcQvscw
    Or would you rather they see this video, tame, boring, long, and really more creepy then anything I've seen as of late. I think the first thing I would assume from this one is that whoever this guy is, probably fantasizes about little boys. Can't really get that from the 366 video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtDBJEB1t10&feature


TITLE Card Links


Get the whole set!
We're Furries Part 2
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2480606090522&set=a.2480602250426.2138582.1113638462&type=3
We're Furries Part 1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2480605810515&set=a.2480602250426.2138582.1113638462&type=3


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

You seem to have taken this rather hard.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 29, 2011)

Aw you poor thing. Someone doesn't like something you like and posted it on their journal. How will you survive?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 29, 2011)

glad the video is gone.....


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

Uh, what?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh, thanks for linking me to those submissions in violation of the photo edits AUP.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Bahaha


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 29, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Oh, thanks for linking me to those submissions in violation of the photo edits AUP.



Photografuhrer's going to be pissed off with you.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 29, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Photografuhrer's going to be pissed off with you.


If he were still a admin, yea.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 29, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> If he were still a admin, yea.



He is still listed :n


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 31, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Oh, thanks for linking me to those submissions in violation of the photo edits AUP.


took you over two years... great work son.


----------



## craftyandy (Oct 31, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You seem to have taken this rather hard.


 See the tears falling down my cheeks boy, they are full of saltwater, and despair! 


Fay V said:


> Aw you poor thing. Someone doesn't like something you like and posted it on their journal. How will you survive?


Jesus survived http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLKk00OYKhU


dinosaurdammit said:


> glad the video is gone.....


Only in your imagination.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 31, 2011)

You're not Jesus though. You seem to be pretty upset over everything and you're trying your hardest to provoke everyone lmfao


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 31, 2011)

you are making people hate you

+1 hatred from user: Clayton

Because of you, I hope this video gets viral so people hate furries. That way I can say "hey, this dude named craftyandy spread it around like it was a shiny new sheriff's badge, go talk to him about it!"


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

I really don't get the point of what OP is trying to say.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

He's not worth the hate. He's just a bitch that can't handle people not liking a video.  
Never get worked up over a bitch...he'll just end up banned over his bawfest. It's not like this type can avoid it.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2011)

I liked the video but OP sucks.

And sexual stuff isn't supposed to be on youtube anyway. You can whine the "but it's a paarrodyy" defense, but fuck, really? You know what a furry hater is? A normal person who sees that video and says "Yeah I don't think this should exist".

(And if you do think it should exist you are pretty abnormal like me but that's aside the point. |3)


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> He's not worth the hate. He's just a bitch that can't handle people not liking a video.
> Never get worked up over a bitch...he'll just end up banned over his bawfest. It's not like this type can avoid it.


If we act like we don't care, he'll create more threads and get himself banned


EDIT: Youtube comment

"But wait a second, FFF...
I was told that furries were anï»¿ art-form and not anything sexual...
Clearly this video captures that point.
ColdreichCommentary 1 month ago 7 
=====
idontwanttoliveonthisplanetany*more.jpeg
ZombieDawgs 1 week ago 5
=====
PURGE ANDï»¿ CLEANSE!
DesertRat22225 1 week ago
=====
Is the community ofï»¿ perversity
Like pedo/plushofile/zoo/ and other stuff sexual community
Visjohnable 1 week ago "

yes. YES. YYESSSS. IT'S WORKING!!!


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 31, 2011)

Lolwut. That's all I have to say to this.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you are making people hate you
> 
> +1 hatred from user: Clayton
> 
> Because of you, I hope this video gets viral so people hate furries. That way I can say "hey, this dude named craftyandy spread it around like it was a shiny new sheriff's badge, go talk to him about it!"



The original already is viral, wa waa QQ. Like people needed a reason to "hate" furries lol. "Oh no! they might say even more mean comments on the web! Whatever will I do?" I do spread it around because most people furry or not find it humorous. Get off the web and talk to people, you might learn something. Cry about it some more.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 6, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> You're not Jesus though. You seem to be pretty upset over everything and you're trying your hardest to provoke everyone lmfao



Not sure what you man by provoke? What is the worse anyone can do if they feel upset about something I say or post? Just responding to comments in a civil manor, can't help if they are not the responses they desire from me which I imagine is mostly silence hehe.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this, I needed a good laugh (and I don't mean your videos).


----------



## Aidy (Nov 6, 2011)

I forgot about this thread too.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah I forgot about this too
Time to report all videos of it on youtube


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yeah I forgot about this too
> Time to report all videos of it on youtube



you bawwing bro? Good luck with that, remember the internet never forgets.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> you bawwing bro? Good luck with that, remember the internet never forgets.



you seem to be a lot of fun^^ i gotta get some of this thread, too!

i have never seen the original room 366 video (because i cant here in germany) and im VERY happy about it. what i have heard its just a bunch of sweaty dudes in murrsuits groping each other... EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! DX seriously! do not want!
its like you WANT to give the internet a reason to hate furries! XD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea, the creators of that video say it's all just good fun, and a parody of music video's nowadays, but if it were, why'd they keep it secret, at first?

That said, the video is blatantly sexual. Massaging another suiter like you would only massage your boy/girlfriend? Pretty much dry-humping each other?
Way to make suiters look innocent :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 7, 2011)

This video doesn't change anything. 

Those who perceive furries as sexually deviant freaks will continue to do so.

Those who perceive furries as a multifaceted and diverse fandom like any other will continue to do so.

Those who are delusional and think the fandom is not disproportionately sexual will continue to do so.

Those who don't give a fuck will continue not giving a fuck.

This shit isn't going to change the world, people tend to be fairly set in their thinking no matter how open-minded they consider themselves.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> you bawwing bro? Good luck with that, remember the internet never forgets.


You're not fucking Anonymous, get the fuck out of here.


----------



## LycanBlade (Nov 7, 2011)

Im sorry but this video just made me smile, it was funny. Yes iv seen the origina version but with this music i cant help but go "aawww"...now i need a hug :\


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

Why are there two threads on this? Can we get one [or preferably both] deleted?


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Why are there two threads on this? Can we get one [or preferably both] deleted?


nope. And I am whoever I say I am, If I wasn't then why would I say I am. In the paper the news, everyday I am. I don't know it's just the way I am.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 8, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> nope. And I am whoever I say I am, If I wasn't then why would I say I am. In the paper the news, everyday I am. I don't know it's just the way I am.


I hope you get banned from FAF


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake. This guy again.

All he does is advertise his shitty blog. He's like herpes. He keeps coming back and being irritating.


----------



## Ames (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello it's 2:00 in the morning and I have a physics lecture in a couple hours and what is this


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 8, 2011)

I see the OPs point but, dude, you took that video and made it 200% creepier. I hate Barney.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Oh for fuck sake. This guy again.
> 
> All he does is advertise his shitty blog. He's like herpes. He keeps coming back and being irritating.



QQ, people like you are so encouraging, wonder if we'll ever meet in real life. Care to share what creative works you do? I am genuinely curious.


----------



## craftyandy (Nov 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hope you get banned from FAF


 If you had this power I'm assuming you would of done so by now. What would your reasoning be, that I don't share your way of thinking? Notice how I'm not saying anything like that.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 8, 2011)

So andy, where are you on the autism spectrum anyway?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 8, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> QQ, people like you are so encouraging, wonder if we'll ever meet in real life. Care to share what creative works you do? I am genuinely curious.


I'd hardly call changing the soundtrack of a movie a "creative work".


----------



## Aidy (Nov 8, 2011)

You're not very creative, Andy.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> glad the video is gone.....




 wooo! for a sec i believed you and was like fuuuuuuuuuuuuu.. checked on youtube,hell ya.....wait... are we talking about the same vid? room 366,right?


----------

